

Airtel Breaking Net Neutrality, Charging Extra for VoIP - iprashantsharma
http://netneutrality.in/

======
venomsnake
Wasn't skype protocol created to be undetectable and unkillable by telcos.

I would also love to see what kind of evidence they could provide that a
person used skype for calls that would hold in court.

